# check this out!



## mbauer6 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Im new to the forums, but I've been a painting contracting for years, and I found a new estimating software for all types of contractors. It was comparable to the expensive programs but not even a quarter of the price. Its an excel based software and it was made by a contractor. This thing is awesome


Marc


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks Like Spam!


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Smells like spam
...tastes like spam


Good thing we didn't step in it


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry, old Cheech And Chong bit there....lol


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

This space is reserved for professional spammers. It's pretty obvious that you're DIYer at the moment as you didn't even place a link.

If you want to be a spammer then read this. That will give you a starter. Maybe you should start off with some emails and work your way up from there. Get yourself the right tools for the job. There's plenty of automated tools nowdays that do the job for you. You can cover more area per gallon than using the old fashioned methods. At least make yourself look like a professional.

N00bs


----------



## mbauer6 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Umm thanks its no spam*

The website is _spam_http://www.speedyestimating.com. Take a look at it. And know I'm not a DIYer self yr but thanks for asking. Its an excel based software that we created, and our company wants contractors to check it out


----------



## mbauer6 (Feb 16, 2009)

You have to be carefull about what you say on here or they just kick you off.. I'm not here for marketing because I want to talk about other things. But I do want contractors to try it so I can see how people like it. Thank you for just jumping to conclusions before getting your information straight.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

mbauer6 said:


> The website is SPAM Take a look at it. And know I'm not a DIYer self yr but thanks for asking. Its an excel based software that we created, and our company wants contractors to check it out


Hehe - Yup a DIY spammer :thumbsup:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

mbauer6 said:


> You have to be carefull about what you say on here or they just kick you off.. I'm not here for marketing because I want to talk about other things. But I do want contractors to try it so I can see how people like it. Thank you for just jumping to conclusions before getting your information straight.



If you want to advertize then you have to contact the site owner. He charges for that sort of thing you know... lol


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

$149 for a basic spreadsheet program ??????? Sorry pal, no thanks. Go pedal that stuff to some DIY'ers


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

mbauer6 said:


> The website is _spam_. Take a look at it. And know I'm not a DIYer self yr but thanks for asking. Its an excel based software that we created, and our company wants contractors to check it out


That's what I was waiting for...


Buh-Bye!!!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ibl!!!!!


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Dang...I forget the combo for this thang


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

slickshift said:


> Dang...I forget the combo for this thang


Amatuers...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

time off has made slick soft


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Lemme try another one...with a key


Howsabout....THIS!


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

(ow...that one actually hurt)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slickshift said:


> (ow...that one actually hurt)


Sorry I had to temporarily jimmy the lock just to say


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

daArch said:


> Sorry I had to temporarily jimmy the lock just to say...


You bstrd...that freekin hurt...


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

(lol btw)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Is it locked, is it not locked? I need this over priced software dang it.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

*What A Great Lock*

...dang, even re-opening that sucker (The Big Lock) to post _this_ stuff wasn't easy
I'm gonna be sore tomorrow
Don't now how you did it there D' 
(D'Arch = AKA: Old Guy)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Is it locked, is it not locked? I need this over priced software dang it.


JEEPERS, Slick forgot to lock the door on his way out.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I need this over priced software dang it.


Well, my friend, after some PayPal transfers are complete....I may have some answers for you


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

daArch said:


> Slick forgot to lock the door on his way out.


I only lock on my way in my friend


----------

